# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Me duhet ndihma juaj...emer per gocen e lindur.

## donaaa

Prsh shpresoj te mund te me ndihmoni diqka lidhur me ca emra per gocen e vellaut,do te  doja shum te ishte emer mysliman dhe gjithashtu kuptimin nese e dini ju flm shume shpresoj te kem ca pergjigje dhe ta kem me te leht per zgjedhjen e emrit ....

----------


## Endless

Ajete. doshta mund te kete lidhje me ajetet ne kuran.

----------


## francis-ak47

Hatigje , Nadire LOL

----------


## thirsty

> Hatigje , Nadire LOL


Hatigje apo Hatixhe? te paren nuk e kam degjuar

----------


## EuroStar1

Pyet te komuniteti i arabo-turko-palestinezeve.... http://www.forumishqiptar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=40

ps: Ketu do kesh vetem emra shqipetaresh

psh: maria, anxhela, guadalupe, pershesh me supe etj

----------


## AnaH_M

http://www.takime.de/emra/list-vajza.php?letter=E  emra te rendomte shqiptare....

http://www.forum-islamik.com/forum/s...e%26%238207%3B  emra muslimanesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

Ja futa nje raport i here

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...37#post3060437

----------


## The_Capital

> Prsh shpresoj te mund te me ndihmoni diqka lidhur me ca emra per gocen e vellaut,do te  doja shum te ishte emer mysliman dhe gjithashtu kuptimin nese e dini ju flm shume shpresoj te kem ca pergjigje dhe ta kem me te leht per zgjedhjen e emrit ....



Dona, nese kerkon emra mysliman, ateher shko tek nenforumi *Komuniteti Mysliman* me posht, besoj se do te ndihmojn me shume.

Tema eshte hapur shume me vend, mire po jo edhe ateher kur kerkon emra mysliman !!!


*The_Capital*

----------


## AnaH_M

Emra shqiptar dhe emra Arab,dhe ku eshte problemi?

Sa shqiptare ne Shqiperi dhe bote,kan emra jo shqiptare? kan emra greku emra italian,emra qe as vet tybe se edijn se cfar dmth ka ai emer,mirepo ato emra sna pengoin,vetem kur eshte dicka islame ateher me mujt edhe bam me be prej inati,kadal burra mernja veten pak met mire,se as ti per emrin e dikujt, e as dikujt per emrin tend nuk i rruhet....

----------


## ylli_pr

Pergezime per intresimin qe keni per gocen e vellaut. Kjo eshte gje e mire. Sa per emrin , mendoi se duhet se pari te mendohej te jete me kuptim kombetar e pastaj fetar.
Megjtheate une po propozoj nje emer;
Hana. 
Jete te gjate dhe suksese per gocen!!!!

----------


## Fishtani1

> Prsh shpresoj te mund te me ndihmoni diqka lidhur me ca emra per gocen e vellaut,do te  doja shum te ishte emer mysliman dhe gjithashtu kuptimin nese e dini ju flm shume shpresoj te kem ca pergjigje dhe ta kem me te leht per zgjedhjen e emrit ....


Zejnepe, Sebneme, Gomulsah....zgjidh njeren nga keto emra shume te bukura.

Keto jane emra arabo-semitike qe ti i quan emra musliman.

----------


## The_Capital

Dona, ja po t'i postoj ketu disa emra mysliman per vazjen e vellaut tend.
Keta jane emra mysliman e jo arab siç i quajn keta, sepse para profetit Muhamed ne Arabi emra te keti lloji nuk ka pasur.





> Islami
> 
> Emra musliman të gjinis femrore
> 
> Abide........................................adhur  uese
> 
> Abire........................................flutu  rake
> 
> Adhra........................................marga  ritar i pashpuar
> ...

----------


## donaaa

Flm shume per interesimin dhe ndihmen tuaj, sidomos ty The Capital  per propzimet e shumta flm gjithve ...tanie kam pak me te leht per venosjen e emrit

----------


## skipetar

> Prsh shpresoj te mund te me ndihmoni diqka lidhur me ca emra per gocen e vellaut,do te  doja shum te ishte emer mysliman dhe gjithashtu kuptimin nese e dini ju flm shume shpresoj te kem ca pergjigje dhe ta kem me te leht per zgjedhjen e emrit ....


qofte me jete te gjate e me fat goca e vellaut. nuk e di se perse mundohesh kot kur e din se gruaja e vellaut do ta pagezoj. prandaj, nese rastesisht ndodh e del femiu djale, vetem kini kujdes mos te ja lene gruaja e vellaut emrin e ndonje fqiut.

nese goca e vellaut nuk jeton ose nuk ka per te jetuar ne Arabi, e nese nuk e paramendoni qysh se tash se do ta beni gati si eksport per Arabi, ateher pse kerkon emra te tille?.....kjo eshte ne kundershtim edhe me emrin qe e ke zgjedhe per vete ketu, "donaa". poashtu, ishte nje teme te ankesat ku u la me u kuptu se edhe nese njeri nuk e ka emrin Mysliman (ose me kuptim Arab), sipas Kuranit, nuk do te thote se ai njeri nuk mund te jete, e se nuk eshte, Mysliman. sidoqofte, Zoti e din me se miri, e qofte me jete te gjate e me fat femiu.

----------


## Brari

kapital!

te falenderoj per listen me emra dhe shpjegimet.

shum interesante..
po munde hap nje tem te vecante  vetem per emrat e shpjegimin e tyre ne gjuhet e orientit.

----------


## The_Capital

> kapital!
> 
> te falenderoj per listen me emra dhe shpjegimet.
> 
> shum interesante..
> po munde hap nje tem te vecante  vetem per emrat e shpjegimin e tyre ne gjuhet e orientit.


Pershendetje per ty, Brari.

Edhe mua me shkoj mendja te hapi nje teme vetem per emrat dhe shpjegimin e tyre, por ja qe e gjeta nje teme mu ne foruminshqiptar.




> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=94294

----------


## donaaa

Skipetar sa i  perket pagezimit melan mua qe tia zgjedh emrin dhe kjo ishte pikrishte deshira e kunates time, ndersa sa per emrin e fqiut mos u merakos tii se nuk eshte person qe ti duhet ta ofendosh tii por prap kam rrespekt per mendimin tend dhe sa i perket emrit tiime ka kuptim te mire edhe pse nuk eshte mysliman....

----------


## andrida

Pershendetje,

Jam ne kerkim te nje emri per vajza por nuk po vendos dot. Kam bere vete nje liste dhe kerkoj qe secili prej jush t'i rendise emrat e listes sipas paraplqeimit:

Erla
Darlina
Darina
Erina
Orla
Darla
Arla
Hersila
Hera
Edna

Juve mund t'i shtoni edhe ndonje emer tjeter listes nese ju duket i lezetshem (te mos jene shume te gjate).

Kalofshi mire.

----------


## Jack Watson

Vetëm HERA më pëlqen aty.

----------


## orhideja

Meqe kerkon emer te shkurter, atehere propozimi im eshte Tea.
Ne listen tende me shume me pelqeu Hera dhe mua.

----------

